# Online Clothing stores?



## Rafe (14 Sep 2005)

I can't remember the name of this one online clothing site, its like Logistik Unicorp in a way, except you can order things like Name tags and such. Im wondering if anyone knows the names of some online military clothing sites.


----------



## D-n-A (15 Sep 2005)

Are you thinking of www.canadianpeacekeeper.com ?

Do a search in the equipment forum(I think its in there) an your find a thread with a list of websites that sell kit(ie LBE, gloves, camelbaks, etc).


----------



## Bintheredunthat (22 Sep 2005)

Just figured I'd tag my question onto this thread since it has to do with Online Clothing and Logistik Unicorp.

This question is directed at anyone really - Sup Techs especially since they'd have first hand knowledge.

Since the introduction of this online system, I believe you cannot do anything on bases now - except maybe initial issue if I'm correct?  So if someone needs a new jacket because they put on a few pounds, a new tie because they have a course coming up, or a new belt because they lost the old one - they have to set up an online account and Reg Force uses cash (from their clothing allowance) and Reservists use points as alloted.  

My question is a two part one:

1) If Logistik U simply sends out whatever you order, then you could end up (example) having a handful of ties, socks, whatever - with only the issued one on your clothing docs - correct?

2) If this is the case, then why do these items remain on the docs - since they're a dime a dozen?  Personally, I'd like to return all the old stuff to clothing, in order to free up some closet space and get those pesty few hundred dollars worth of gear off of my charge? 

I know some supply techs are like "Nooooo!  What a nightmare!! Everyone will want to return all their extra stuff!"  But does this not make sense from the soldier's point of view?  If I signed out a hammer only to be given one free later on - why would I keep the old one?

Bin


----------



## Greywolf (22 Sep 2005)

Right now, the items available at Logistik are limited...mostly just CF shirts, ties, tunic, socks...They don't go on your docs because technically you order them because you wore out your old ones.   So you can just throw those out.   But then of course if you order them for other reasons, you will end up having extra shirts or whatever.   Also you only have a certain amount of points...200 a year for most people...depending on your trade and element.   So you can't just order 10 shirts and 30 pairs of socks because you want to...that'll go over the limit and you'll have pay for them yourself.   The points system replaces the clothing allowance we used to get because they found that added up to quite a hefty sum and they wanted to make sure people actually get to replace the clothing when they really need to...and if people don't order anything, the points just add up and the CF won't actually have to pay out any money.   And you can't hoard your points...there's a limit on that too...you can only save a max of 1200 points.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2005)

The Web-site you are looking for is:

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/

Logistik carries all of your DEU items. Both Reg and Res Force must now use this site to replace their DEU. Points have nothing to do with your trade or element. If you are posted to a HQ posn or location and your Unit dress of the day is DEU then you get 600 points per year. If you are at a Unit where your Dress of the day is cadpat, NCDs etc, you only get 200 points. Why? Because you probably put it on for Rememberance Day and that's it. You can roll-over your points until you accumulate 1200. When you set up your account with Logistik and log in for the first time, you will notice a maximum # of each item that you can order at a time. If you go back the next day and order the same thing again...it's up to you....you can order 200 points worth of gray socks if you wish (although you can only order the max qty at a time). After your points run out....you pay. I don't want your old DEU kit back at clothing stores....throw it in the garbage....that's what we're gonna do with it. If you're Reg Force, after 5 years of service your DEU items come off your charge....so no they won't sit around on your charge forever...and besides who cares if they do? You don't have to turn it in when you get out anyway, it's a retention item.
By the way.....badges, buttons, cap badges etc are still provided by your friendly clothing stores. Why? Because if you were Logistik, would you want to be stocking some other companies kit to give out on their behalf? Ankle boots are also still handled by CSG for the same reason.
IC CSG


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2005)

Clothing Upkeep allowance - been taken away - no longer exists. Someone figured out that most individuals were taking & pocketing the allowance and still running their DEUs into the ground before breaking down to buy replacement kit.... so now everyone goes on points

Clothing on line does work well - something like 1 (next day delivery in Montreal) to 3 days delivery(Vancouver) using Priority post from Logistik.

They were supposed to make OD Green TShirts available here as well - ugh!!!! NOT there!!!!
WTF? will have to inquire.

you can get your ankle boots, service shoes, galoshes, belts, berets and turbans from here......

Tailor alterations still go thru your base clothing stores.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (23 Sep 2005)

Oh wow.  Wasn't aware of the clothing allowance being gone.  When did that happen?  I always thought that it went towards small things to KEEP UP your kit - not just pocketed savings to help pay to replace it.  Too bad.  RIP Clothing Allowance.

Thanks.   That answers some questions for sure.   I am familiar with everything LU has to offer, and have used it over the past year for a few minor things.   I would hope if this system is successful, that it could set a good example for a possible system for some of our other items (green t-shirts, socks, etc.).   I heard a rumor about CADPAT t-shirts being on the way.

I do have a couple of other questions, for those of you with the first rate knowledge.

1) I wasn't really familiar with the term "retention item" - I have known items to not be required to be turned in, but have never used that term.   Are combat boots a retention item?   I don't think so - but have had friends who have released, had their boot tongues punched, and were asked if they wanted them back.   I DOUBT this is a common practice.   But it would be nice to know the CF was giving back to the people who put the time into the boots - rather than tossing them in the dump.

2) What else can be considered a retention item?   Tshirts, socks, underwear I'm sure of.   But all of these can be brought in to clothing stores to be exchanged for brand new ones correct?   I've always heard the old - "Just bring em in when you wear em out" line - but have never had to do this........yet.   I would like to have the specifics for letting the younger guys know.

3) What is the deal on exchanging Cadpat?   I understand that you can't exchange it because of some light fading - but when I brought mine in (you could basically see my underwear through them), I was told they were "borderline".   Do you need to be able to read my underwear label before they are passed borderline?   I thought I heard some reference to 70 percent wear - but I don't know how that works, as mine fade in the seat, the thigh, crotch, and the ankles where they're bloused.   I guess if the calves, waist, and knees make up 35 percent and they're good, then I'm SOL.   I would take any advice anyone out there anyone has on keeping them from fading.   Following proper washing instructions can only go so far.   Perhaps there's already a thread on here somewhere.   I'll take a look.

Bin


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2005)

"retention" items........ Hmmm...
well there are the next to skin items (CF shirts, tshirts, socks, underwear and that kind of stuff)
from what I understand most if not all

then there's the expendable accountable stuff.... things that you are asked to sign for but are not expected to return..... now these may change from time to time... a sewing kit can and has gone from Expendable, to expendable accountable to accountable....... and back again but I believe the Sewing kit, the fishing kit, the match case, flashlights are presently accountable expendable kit AFAIK.

WRT the upkeep allowance - everyone has access to the kit he or she needs. There was a period where the reservists could exchange their CF kit while the Regs would have to pay for it (out of the allowance they received).... guess who was wearing worn out clothing.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2005)

CUA- Gone with the wind effective 01 Sept 2005 (there was an inserted in the Pay Guides stating such, Arcticles in the Maple Leaf, CANFORGEN...shouldn't be a shock)

Cadpat t-shirts....my last update was that they were not coming into the system because the various dyes were causing the fibres to absorb sweat etc and no matter how much they were washed....you couldn't get the stench outta them.

Olive Drab T-shirts are EXCHANGEABLE

Retention Items for Regular Force:
DEU (All of it);
All footwear (will be punched at Clothing and you are welcome to it);
Next-to-Skin (t-shirts, socks, undies, Cbt toque, Long underwear etc).

Retention items for Reserve Force:
By the books, NIL.  

Regardless anything else "accountable" including the sewing kit, cup, plate, bowl etc is supposed to come back to us as it is considered "temporary issue Op clothing and kit."

IC CSG :-[


----------



## Bintheredunthat (24 Sep 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> CUA- Gone with the wind effective 01 Sept 2005 (there was an inserted in the Pay Guides stating such, Arcticles in the Maple Leaf, CANFORGEN...shouldn't be a shock)



Don't forget - we aren't all Reg Force here.  I didn't know about CUA being gone because it never affected me - not because of ignorance.  Even spoke to some friends who are off on Pat leave right now - they don't even know about it.  Too bad for them they'll be going back to work making 17 bucks less a month.   

Bin


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Don't forget - we aren't all Reg Force here.   I didn't know about CUA being gone because it never affected me - not because of ignorance.   Even spoke to some friends who are off on Pat leave right now - they don't even know about it.   Too bad for them they'll be going back to work making 17 bucks less a month.
> 
> Bin



Roger that Bin...but the people it did affect should have known about it....I'll call it lack of communication somewhere within their CoC if they didn't. This was officially announced fall 2004 (therefore well before any of your friends went on Pat Leave) and was originally supposed to occur 01 Apr 2005 then delayed until 01 Sep when it finally became effective.

The comment about them making  17 bucks a month less is good too, for that's why it's gone. The CUA was an allowance that the Treasury Board approved and granted and which by the CFAOs was to be used to replace and purchase permanent issue DEU items. Note; this does not say buy polish, get your haircut etc.

Pers obviously weren't complying with that as approx 31 million was paid out a year in CUA to CF members but Base Clothing Stores CF-wide only took in 9 million a year from members purchasing/replacing DEU uniforms. So what else is the Treasury Board gonna do when 22 million is not being spent by the members for the purpose for which it was intended? Come up with a cheaper way to replace the DEU. That's why we're using Clothing On-line now. When people don't replace their DEU when/if they should (using their points)...it is no longer gonna cost the taxpayers 22 million bucks a year. If everyone uses all their points each year, who cares? At least then the money given by the Feds to Logistik Unicorp for the points that are used is being paid for the right reasons.

Might also cause some of the flea bag dress uniforms that I see walking around finally get replaced..ie the guys (&gals) who grew 8 inchs around the waist line who still seemed to think that rather than buy a new tunic to at least attempt to look professional they'd just squeeze themselves into their old one. Now they have no excuse. 

I'm all for Clothing On-line. It works and saves the taxpayer a fortune which I am sure we could better put to use elsewhere....


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2005)

Amen!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (25 Sep 2005)

Wow, thanks for the info armyvern.  Very interesting indeed.  Quite honestly, I can say that when my friends and I received CUA years back, we were never really told that this was something that was put in place for replacement of DEUs.  I knew that it was always the responsibility of the soldier to purchase his/her own DEUs once those pants started creeping up near the top of the boot.  But it always seemed that we had people harping on us saying stuff like, "You people get 17 dollars a month for clothing upkeep so you should have enough money to get to the dry cleaner every now and then."  

I'ill agree that leadership probably dropped the ball and failed to properly educate themselves and others on this subject.  CFAOs were nothing to us as newbies back then.  If we knew then what we know now.........we would have been dangerous.

In hindsite, now that I've been educated myself, it looks as though CUA was a mistake from the get go.  Good for the individual soldier - yes.  Good for the CF - not so much.  Too easy to manipulate.

Hopefully now these people with the buttons that barely close or pants that don't zip up - will have no excuses come Christmas Mess Dinnder and Remembrance Day time.

Bin


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Hopefully now these people with the buttons that barely close or pants that don't zip up - will have no excuses come Christmas Mess Dinnder and Remembrance Day time.
> 
> Bin


Hey Bin,

And amen to that!!  ;D


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2005)

lol....

You can get two pairs of trousers..... one for your Summer weight & another for your winter weight

Ein Bier bitte
Uno cervesa por favor
and pass the gravy while you're at it.


----------

